# Getting HTTP 500 Error Trying To Post New Thread?



## dennisg1 (Jun 5, 2017)

Hi,

Under the "General Relationships" thread, I keep on receiving the following error when I try to post something. 

This page isn’t working talkaboutmarriage.com is currently unable to handle this request.
HTTP ERROR 500

Thank you!


----------



## dennisg1 (Jun 5, 2017)

That's weird it works here. I have "hypens -", "quotations", "numbers", etc. in my other post but I don't think that should effect it from posting, right?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

The 500 Internal Server Error is a very general HTTP status code that means something has gone wrong on the web site's server but the server could not be more specific on what the exact problem is.

No, hyphens, quotations & numbers in a post should not cause any problems.

Hopefully this is a short lived glitch.


----------



## dennisg1 (Jun 5, 2017)

Ok, yeah I wish I could give more information on this error but like you said the 500 error is very generic.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Can you tell me the exact text of the title you were trying to post?

Kevin


----------

